# IH 674 Tyres



## Casiat (Jul 5, 2011)

After nearly 10 years without having to replace the massively worn tyres the old girl came with, the rears are looking distinctly on their last legs.

Struggling to find an exact match (not looking for new).

They ones fitted are 13.6/38 on a 12" rim.

Is there any alternative.

I only use it for grass cutting so an slight alteration to the gearing is not an issue!

Cheers

Athers


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure about the sizing, but we put Continental brand tires on our 574 and really like them. The are made in Europe and have held up well for close to 15 years. Our 574 has slightly smaller tires than your 674, so I can't comment on size. Have you tried calling your tire supplier to see what will fit?


----------

